# Quest: '[8]Bau der Siedlung Bree' & '[15]Trautes Heim Glück Allein'



## mueggi (14. November 2007)

Hallo Mitspieler. Ich spiele nun erst seit einigen Tagen, doch hänge ich leider schon und hoffe einer vo euch kann mir helfen.

Es geht um die Quests '[8]Bau der Siedlung Bree' & '[15]Trautes Heim Glück Allein'. In beiden wird man von der Unterkunfts-Verkäuferin 'Nana Hennewald' in Schlucht zu einem gewissen 'Lutz Zweigler' nach Bree geschickt. Dieser soll eigentlich auf dem Marktplatz zu finden sein und soll angeblich entweder auch für Immobilien oder Einrichtung der Händler sein (was genau von beidem versteh ich auf Grund der Queststellung nicht ganz).

Auf jedenfall finde ich den werten Herren weder auf dem Marktplatz noch irgendwo anders in Bree und ich bin schon mehrfach durch den ganzen Ort gehoppelt. Entweder bin ich also komplett beschränkt oder er ist nciht dort wo er sein soll(te).

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Petra79 (14. November 2007)

Wie es der eine Name so treffend bezeichnet, geht es um die _Siedlung_ Bree und nicht um Bree direkt! D.h.: Du musst in die Siedlung gehen und dort auf dem Marktplatz findest Du das Haus, wo auch Lutz Zweigler drin ist. Die Häuser-Instanz findest Du unterhalb der Mückenwassermoore und dem südlichen Chetwald.


----------



## mueggi (15. November 2007)

Oh man, Danke, man man man bin ich ein wenig beschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie sagt man so schön, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie gesagt, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassaya (17. Juni 2008)

ich habe ein ähnliches problem, allerdings muss ich in die siedlung duillont. nur... ich FINDE diese siedlung einfach nicht. wo ist die und wie komme ich dort hin?


----------



## Avyn (17. Juni 2008)

Die Siedlung liegt östlich von Duilont, kurz vor dem Auenland. Liegt dort südlich vom Weg.


----------



## Feliene (20. Oktober 2012)

Leider habe ich bei dieser Quest das Problem, dass sobald ich diesen Lutz Zweiger gefunden habe, bzw. das Haus betreten habe (weder mit ihm gesprochen noch sonstiges, einfach nur das Haus Betreten)  lande ich automatisch wieder in Archet dem Startgebiet. Dort habe ich keine möglichkeiten diese Quest abzugeben, sondern wird mir wieder auf der Map in der Siedlung Bree angezeigt, kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (12. November 2012)

Das hat vermutlich mit dem Rohan Update zu tun.
Es sind noch einige Bugs im Spiel vorhanden die fleissig (hoffentlich) gepatcht werden.


----------

